# Getting rid of white space at the top of a Word Document



## Gotejjeken (Dec 19, 2004)

I have an autoshape and I want it to fill the entire top of the page. It looks fine in print layout, but when I go to print preview I see white space above the autoshape. Why is this? And is there some way to get rid of that white space (I tried setting the top margin to 0 and to no avail)?


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't think it is possible to print on the very edge of a document. I have tried for a long time to do the very same thing, but no matter what I've tried there is always some kind of white border all the way around. Sorry! :sayno:


----------



## Bowlux (Jan 6, 2005)

Your printer needs the white space to pull the paper through to start printing. Most modern printers have a print to the edge option on their settings dialogue box


----------

